# New Rlt 6 - S



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Upgraded the RLT6 to a new "S" Model. On this one I have slightly changed the dial layout, fitted a Sapphire crystal and different hands.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Nice hands


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Very nice improvement Roy, well done









Price?


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Very nice improvement Roy, well done
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The sapphire crystals are costing me Â£15 but I am only charging an extra Â£10 for this model above the mineral one so the price will be Â£55.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Roy said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > Very nice improvement Roy, well done
> ...


Wow what a bargain









Such a supprise from RLT


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Roy said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > Very nice improvement Roy, well done
> ...


Charge 50p more and give your poor wife a battery for her watch!
















I do like those hands.


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

The new hands are a definite improvement over the old Rolexy ones - very nice indeed especially the one with the white dial & black outlined hands


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

See how much better it looks now without the Merc hand









Merc hands are so yesterday!

ever thought of polprof hands for it Roy?


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

pg tips said:


> See how much better it looks now without the Merc hand
> 
> 
> 
> ...



















Mind you it would look better with a cyclops


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

Looks superb, Roy, but what's happened to 'England'!?


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

dapper said:


> Looks superb, Roy, but what's happened to 'England'!?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I felt that it looked too cluttered on this dial.


----------



## hakim (Sep 13, 2004)

Very nice Roy!

I especially like the shortened "RLT" logo!


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

The logo suits it but sorry I hope it doesn`t become the norm


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

It's a one off, I think.


----------

